# Car is pulling to the left.



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Torq steer is an issue with FWD cars when hard on the gas. However, unless you're drag racing everywhere, it's not an issue. If the car is pulling just driving down the highway, there's something wrong. My first guess was alignment, but if it's "spot on", there are a couple other things I can think of. First would be tires, if the driver side tire has less PSI it can cause a light pull to that side. Otherwise, you're looking at suspension issues, and/or maybe cradle alignment?

If you can, see if the dealership has another Cruze you can test drive to see if it does the same thing. If it doesn't, that's a good case to make the service guy look harder for problems with your car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you checked your tire pressures? It sounds like you picked up a nail or somebody didn't check the tire pressure at the dealer. Get a known good tire pressure gauge, and check the tires by hand. I'm willing to bet that your driver's side front tire is low compared to the others. Maybe not enough to set off the tire pressure light, though. 

Also, Chevy spent a LOT of time, money, and R&D vastly reducing torque steer on the 1.4T cars! These cars have next to no torque steer!


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

The left front has 37psi and the right front has 36psi. The cars pull left. It definitely is not tire pressure. Where is Stacy? I need advice on what to do from here as my service department is acting like it is in my head.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Could be the brakes. Also wouldn't the torque steer goto the right? I'm not sure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Swap the front two tires. If the problem changes sides you have a bad tire. If the problem stays to the left, take it back to the dealer and have the service advisor ride with you.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Since tire psi seems ok, jack up the car and check that the front wheels move freely. If not, caliper service may be needed. If that doesn't work, swap the two front tires side to side. Could be a minor case of radial pull.


----------



## ack23 (Mar 1, 2012)

I actually had the same problem and had my appointment on Thursday. If I were to hold the wheel center the car would be in the left lane in no time so i had to drive with it to the right to make the car go strait. When I brought it in and explained it, I went to the waiting room and they never came to back to disagree with me so I assumed they noticed it. An hour later it was fixed and I was out of there. No questions asked, although I did ask and confirm that it was up to 7500 miles before I let them take it away. I will definitely take it back before 7500 if I notice it again.

Also, seeing that you're in Ohio. I went to Pat O'Brien. If you're anywhere near Cleveland try them. Very friendly and courteous.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

So what exactly did they do to it?


----------



## ack23 (Mar 1, 2012)

I really don't know exactly what. I went in, told them I thought the alignment was off and when I went to sign the papers at the end they said the re-adjusted it and fixed it. Done.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pedaltheglobe said:


> The left front has 37psi and the right front has 36psi. The cars pull left. It definitely is not tire pressure. Where is Stacy? I need advice on what to do from here as my service department is acting like it is in my head.



pedaltheglobe,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your vehicle. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and let them know you are still experiencing this issue. If you would like me to contact your dealer for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and current mileage. I would be happy to set up an appointment for you. Either way, I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealership. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

